# Keswick



## turmeric (Feb 23, 2004)

I saw a website which indicated that Keswick was a theological movement in the Baptist church. How did this happen? It looks like lots of people admired by evangelicals were influenced if not actually part of the Keswick movement. My mom's favorite authors when I was growing up were Ian Thomas, Watchman Nee, Jessie Penn-Lewis, Frances Ridley Havergall, Anna Whitehall-Smith, et al. We grew up with a trichotomist view of anthropology, an old man, a new man, and someone who has to choose which to live in, carnal / spiritual Christians, etc. I'm deprogramming myself. Any info would be helpful.

[Edited on 22-1-2005 by turmeric]


----------

